# عزيزتي..تعلمي  نفخ الشفايف بدون كلفة....



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2010)

عزيزتي..تعلمي  نفخ الشفايف بدون كلفة....


*
طريقة نفخ  الشفايف بطريقة غير مكلفة​ 
كل الي تحتاجونه اداوات بسيطه 
غير مكلفه  منهآ​ 





​ 



ولتفادي الرضوض والكدمات
ينصح  بإرتداء الآتي​ 







​ 




بعديييييييييييييييييين​ 




​ *

 
*
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7​*



*
*
*
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7





7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7​​*
*
*












*
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7







7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7​




​*






*
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7​*




*
*
* 


​ 

الله لا يبلينا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
ههههههههههههه



​ *​
​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2010)

*واليكم  بعض النماذج*







*

هنا الدوكتور يجرب التصليح

هههههههههههههههههههه*










​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2010)

*اخيييييييييييييييييييييييه 
ايه دى ياكليمو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
ايه ده يا كليمو
ده كدة تشوه مش تكبير شفايف


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

يعععععععععععععع
ربنا يسامحك الواحد كان بياكل
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
خلوا بالكم بقي من نفسكم
لان لكل فعل رد فعل
واحنا حلو لو تيجي علي الشفايف بس عندنا
شوفوا انتوا بقي ممكن تيجي علي ايه كمان عندكم​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه

دى أخره اللى لا يسمع الكلام


هههههههههههههههههههه

رائعه شكرا ليكم*


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
اية دة 
مش عارف اروح من فين يا كليمو 
انا بحبك يا كليمو


----------



## نونوس14 (24 فبراير 2010)

*يعععععععععععععععععععع*
*ربنا يسامحك*
*ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

يا بنت يا كوكى

النصيحة كانت بجمل

اليوم بتشتموه اللي بيديكم نصيحة..لا وايه ببلاش..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يعين الي بيوقع بايديك .... ووواضح دا انت فضحتنا هههههههههههههههههههه بس فضيحة حلوة عشان نتعلم ما نغير بجمالية ربنا لينا 
ههههههههههههه مشكوووووووووور


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*didi adly

ديدي

تكبير ببلاش

ههههههههههههه*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (25 فبراير 2010)

*

*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس مش بالطريقه دي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

سنونتى 

خطيبة كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

يعععععععععععععع
ربنا يسامحك  الواحد كان بياكل
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
خلوا بالكم بقي  من نفسكم
لان لكل فعل رد  فعل
واحنا حلو لو  تيجي علي الشفايف بس عندنا
شوفوا انتوا بقي  ممكن تيجي علي ايه كمان عندكم


ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص مش تزعلي يا بنتي 

تحبي نحذف الموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههه






​


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*اخي النهيسى

معك حق

هههههههههههههههههه

اللي مش بيسمه
هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

جورج سمير @ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اية دة
> مش عارف اروح من فين يا كليمو
> انا بحبك يا كليمو





ههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا عم عاوز كمان في

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*نونوس

منتدى هزار 

هههههههههههه

ممنوع الزعل

هههههههههههههه*


----------



## eng_wezo (26 فبراير 2010)

حلوه مااااااااااو


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

eng_wezo
يابني انت اطردت

هههههههههههههه

ها توحشناااااااااااااا


----------



## Mason (26 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كليمو 
وعلى الله نتعظ هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

اني بل قال:


> الله يعين الي بيوقع بايديك .... ووواضح دا انت فضحتنا هههههههههههههههههههه بس فضيحة حلوة عشان نتعلم ما نغير بجمالية ربنا لينا
> ههههههههههههه مشكوووووووووور





ههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة لتعليقك الظريف 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

سامح روماني

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ازاي

هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal

مشكورة لمرورك الرقيق

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

++meso++

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يبارك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه اية دة بس يا كليموووووووو
لا مش عايزين


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2010)

*nerooo_jesus
يا بنتي اسمعي الكلام
ببلاش
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روماني زكريا (1 مارس 2010)

يع يع يع يع يع


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (2 مارس 2010)

اية دة دى مش عايزة نفخ
دى عايزة فرقعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا موجود وبيشيل عنا الكثير
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

*روماني زكريا

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> اية دة دى مش عايزة نفخ
> دى عايزة فرقعة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا موجود وبيشيل عنا الكثير
> ربنا يبارك تعبك



*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يساعدكم*


----------

